# rtorrent has no man



## athos (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,

First of all, I'm kind of noob to FreeBSD, so please, don't be too harsh on me >.<

I installed (compiled) rtorrent from ports (net-p2p/rtorrent), and I have no manual for rtorrent, I did an: `$ apropos torrent` and got nothing, I even did: `# makewhatis` and I have no manual for rtorrent. What am I doing wrong?

Since I don't really know what I should post, here is the universal uname. xD

*uname -a*

```
FreeBSD ProgBox 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012
root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2012)

There is no manual installed for rtorrent. There is documentation under /usr/local/share/doc/rtorrent(-devel) and there are examples under /usr/local/share/examples/rtorrent(-devel). The latter contains the example rtorrent.rc you should copy to the home directory of the user that's using rtorrent, rename it to .rtorrent.rc, and adjust to your needs. I advise to create a specific user for that, e.g. 'rtorrent'.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 20, 2012)

There is one off the project site:

http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/rtorrent/rtorrent.1.html

Further information can be found at the project site:
http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2012)

That's right. There's also [cmd=]rtorrent -h[/cmd] for some quick pointers.


----------



## Bentley (Feb 20, 2012)

Version 0.8.9 does not install the manual page by default, in contrast to previous versions. The OpenBSD port takes care of this manually:
	
	



```
post-install:
# â€¦
	${INSTALL_MAN} ${WRKSRC}/doc/rtorrent.1 \
		${PREFIX}/man/man1/rtorrent.1
```
You can download the source tarball yourself and copy the appropriate file.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2012)

```
cd /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent
make extract
cp -p work/rtorrent-0.8.9_1/doc/rtorrent.1 /usr/local/man/man1/
make clean
```

That should do it. Not quite sure why they don't install the manual any more. Maybe contact the port maintainer to have it fixed.


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 20, 2012)

athos said:
			
		

> I installed (compiled) rtorrent from ports (net-p2p/rtorrent), and I have no manual for rtorrent, I did an: `$ apropos torrent` and got nothing, I even did: `# makewhatis` and I have no manual for rtorrent.



An easy way to find what gets installed by a port is to do
`% pkg_info -L <port_name>.`


----------



## athos (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all,

@all: Thanks for the quick and helpful answer!

@DutchDaemon: Thanks for the tips, I already sent an e-mail to the maintainer.

@Bentley: Thanks for the tip, but I'll stay with DutchDaemon's one, the next time I will know what to do.

@jrm: I used that command always, but I was too worry thinking "WHERE'S MY MAN???" XD
      I'll keep that in mind, thank you!

Well, I'll mark this as solved, thanks again to everyone for your time and efforts!


----------

